
Packaging Wine Application 'Path of Exile' with Flatpak for Linux - johnramsden
https://ramsdenj.com/2018/03/26/packaging-pathofexile-with-flatpak.html
======
johnramsden
I enjoy gaming and occasionally there’s an application I want to run that is
unavailable on Linux. Up until now my primary way of dealing with this was to
use multiple wine bottles, one for each game. While this provides a little bit
of segmentation for applications, it is not a sandbox.

I figured this would be a good opportunity to test out flatpak, and figure out
how to package and build a wine application with it.

I'm not actually distributing Path of Exile, or technically even packaging
Path of Exile. This package really just contains everything necessary to
install Path of Exile.

Path of Exile is not installed until the user runs the flatpak for the first
time at which point it downloads the installer directly from their website and
runs it. Everything distributed in the flatpak is open source.

Path of Exile is also free to play.

Let me know what you think of the post and if you try the flatpak and have any
criticism feel free to leave me a pull request on GitHub.

